# Dubai Flat rates



## ysalah (Aug 20, 2005)

Dear all,

Could anyone plz guide me with Dubai Flat rates for a 2BR/Reception/Kitcehn/Bath/Unfurnished in different area of Dubai (Karama,Diera,Hoe Al-anz,Guasis)??
Is Guasis is a nice area to live in?
And what about Flat rates in Jebel Ali?

Thanks in advance


----------

